# guys: what do you like girls to wear?



## Guest

Just thought i would start a new topic as i always wonder these things!!
What do you like girls to wear on a casual day ? 
and dont say underwear ............ 
i never understand when women go around in high boots and skirts, just to go to the supermarket. hmm 

*golf fashion tips*


----------



## burtontwinner

great first post...lol
ill say tight jeans, tank top,tighter than a guy shirt(shorter sleeves), when its cold a nice hoodie, and not everyday repeated but i like the ugg boots over the skinnies. this is coming from a 16 year old so thats in my age range i wouldnt wanna see a 30 year old like this lol.


----------



## Milo303

Well Vivi, are you a girl or guy?


----------



## drunkinmonk

ahhh duh NOTHING! lol


----------



## burtontwinner

drunkinmonk said:


> ahhh duh NOTHING! lol


unless there ugly...think before you say


----------



## Milo303

I gotta say I've been liking pig tails, tight blue jeans around the mid section that flair out a little from mid thigh down..... A tight tiny t-shirt with a low cut, and suspenders! Maybe even a cute hat even.


----------



## bakesale

leggings, oversized tee's and blouses, big sweaters like cardigans, skinny jeans, etc etc. nothing too slutty but some stuff with a bit of urban fashion sense. I like the hipster or artsy look for girls


----------



## Guest

anything thats super tight unless ur fat:laugh::laugh::laugh: and show off some cleavage


----------



## Guest

i find skater/scene girls to be incredibly hot... hoody, ripped jeans, chucks. mmm sexeh.


----------



## Sam I Am

Anything decent.

Hoodies a plus. Hair down a plus. Good scent and the wind blowing in the right direction, a plus.


----------



## Guest

straightened hair gives me boners


----------



## Nivek

Somebody with an actual fashion sense. Its genuinely easy for a girl to walk into a Hollister or AE and walk out looking "put together". It takes actual eye and talent to look put together. Little details make all the difference. 

Definitely a girl that can make just a pair of skinny's and a v-neck look super hot. Usually hipster, artsy for me.

Ultimately though, their style should reflect their personality. If they're sporty and athletic, they are probably going to look out of place as a hipster. If they dress in line with who they are, its usually attractive.


----------



## Kublakan

Mmmm good question, my girlfriend is a Business / Fashion Merchandising major so even on dress down days she dress fairly well, my favorite look though is when she's either dressed to a t, heels, cocktail dress, hair done ect, or when she's coming over to crawl into bed and watch movie, boxers/sofees (sp) and one of my t-shirts.


Nivek

The skinny jean, v-neck, hipster is hot too, but doesn't work for all women, you really gotta have a rocking body for it really to look good. Or 50 grand worth dad problem self gifts.


----------



## j.gnar

i love it when girls with nice asses wear sweats or those tight spandex pants

mmmmmm


----------



## Guest

j.gnar said:


> i love it when girls with nice asses wear sweats or those tight spandex pants
> 
> mmmmmm


girls in boyshorts/boxers look better. but sweats are like yup, I'd tap that.


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm curious as to why a spam thread is 2 pages long and contains no dinosaurs. :dunno:


----------



## Grizz

the shovel is crap but you get the idea.


----------



## paul07ss




----------



## SPAZ

tight jeans and long, straight hair. =d


----------



## SPAZ

jesus christ paul! i posted my last reply and i saw that while scrolling up, slowly. A PART OF ME JUST DIED.


----------



## SPAZ

j.gnar said:


> i love it when girls with nice asses wear sweats or those tight spandex pants
> 
> mmmmmm


+1
you just described y my x-girlfriend, who im ironically going to teach snowboarding to this season (hoping to get back together )


----------



## Miles_K

^^Good luck 


Tight pants,booty shorts or dem yoga pants
and
Those tank top things. And maybe a nice sweatshirt.

Straight hair is a plus.


----------



## Triple8Sol

You guys realize the OP is a spammer right? lol


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i like my girl wearing some snowpants, jacket and goggles.


----------



## CaptT

burtontwinner said:


> great first post...lol
> ill say tight jeans, tank top,tighter than a guy shirt(shorter sleeves), when its cold a nice hoodie, and not everyday repeated but i like the ugg boots over the skinnies. this is coming from a 16 year old so thats in my age range i wouldnt wanna see a 30 year old like this lol.


DAMN.....WTF.....you just described my wardrobe...then I saw the end....and so you get a big F-U...damn kids anyway.....


----------



## burtontwinner

CaptTenielle said:


> DAMN.....WTF.....you just described my wardrobe...then I saw the end....and so you get a big F-U...damn kids anyway.....


haha sorry i was thinking more of the older 40's not 30's


----------



## CaptT

It's o.k.....I can take it....just hard to hear how "old" I am sometimes....it's the whole denial thing.....


----------



## burtontwinner

CaptTenielle said:


> It's o.k.....I can take it....just hard to hear how "old" I am sometimes....it's the whole denial thing.....


most girls look fine in there 30's just those few that i picture kinda ruins how i think of them but im sure your in style since you snowboard


----------



## Guest




----------



## twin89

That ^^^^^^
||||||


----------



## bakesale

Like this, I guess


----------



## Guest

anything tight and short


----------



## arsenic0

bakesale said:


> Like this, I guess


Woah there...you need to warn people before you attempt to blind them. Why are her arms ending at her knee's. :/


----------



## stoepstyle

burtontwinner said:


> most girls look fine in there 30's just those few that i picture kinda ruins how i think of them but im sure your in style since you snowboard


HAHAHAHAHHA nice save


----------



## FreshTraxx

burtontwinner said:


> most girls look fine in there 30's just those few that i picture kinda ruins how i think of them but im sure your in style since you snowboard


smoooooooth criminal!! top marks for digging yourself UP and out :thumbsup:

i dig chicks in their boarding gear, i think its the baggyness and the goggles that leaves so much to the imagination.
if they got style on a board, they HAVE to be hot, dont they?!
its always fun finding out 

cheers, Scott.


----------

